# Re: [EVDL] Sheet metal battery box construction (for LiFePO4s)



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Sheet metal battery box construction (for LiFePO4s)*



> On 7 Jun 2009 at 16:57, Roland Wiench wrote:
> 
> > It is best to use aluminum in the 0.080 thickness ...
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Sheet metal battery box construction (for LiFePO4s)*

I used aluminum for my boxes and I have sealed lead acid batteries. I
haven't found any problems using it with these batteries.

I like using aluminum as it is lighter and is far less stressful on my drill
bits. 

Sincerely;

Douglas A. Stansfield
President
www.TransAtlanticElectricConversions.com

973-875-6276 (office)
973-670-9208 (cell)





-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of EVDL Administrator
Sent: Sunday, June 07, 2009 8:23 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Sheet metal battery box construction (for LiFePO4s)



> On 7 Jun 2009 at 16:57, Roland Wiench wrote:
> 
> > It is best to use aluminum in the 0.080 thickness ...
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Sheet metal battery box construction (for LiFePO4s)*



> EVDL Administrator wrote:
> > Can someone explain why aluminum battery boxes are more desirable
> > than steel boxes, in steel-bodied vehicles?
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Sheet metal battery box construction (for LiFePO4s)*



> Lee Hart wrote:
> 
> > EVDL Administrator wrote:
> >> Can someone explain why aluminum battery boxes are more desirable
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Sheet metal battery box construction (for LiFePO4s)*

Hi Rob,

I'm approaching the same point in my build. I've been thinking about 
insulation and ventilation.

For ventilation (cooling) My testing showed that the temperature rise 
is minimal as long as the discharge rate is around 1C, or so. In my 
case, I'm using a high voltage pack and therefore should not see high 
discharge current as the norm. I'll probably average below 1C. The 
cells I tested have an internal resistance of less than 2 mohm. I'm 
not sure if Sky Energy is equivalent.

For insulation I live in NY. It does get cold here, and the EV will 
probably not live in a garage, so I'm considering putting a layer of 
1/2" thick foam board type insulation. I would go with thicker 
insulation, but I'm height limited in the battery box location. I 
figure some insulation is better than none. I don't think I'm going 
to put a heating mat or anything else in the box.

For wire runs I'm going to use conduit, so that is just a matter of 
punching out a hole in the right spot.

Roger



> Rob Trahms wrote:
> 
> >
> > Hi all -
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Sheet metal battery box construction (for LiFePO4s)*



> Roger Heuckeroth wrote:
> > If the steel is painted, and you use stainless steel fasteners, there
> > should not be a problem.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Sheet metal battery box construction (for LiFePO4s)*

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Lee Hart" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Monday, June 08, 2009 10:15 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Sheet metal battery box construction (for LiFePO4s)




> > Roger Heuckeroth wrote:
> >> If the steel is painted, and you use stainless steel fasteners, there
> >> should not be a problem.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Sheet metal battery box construction (for LiFePO4s)*



> Lee Hart wrote:
> 
> > Roger Heuckeroth wrote:
> >> If the steel is painted, and you use stainless steel fasteners, there
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Sheet metal battery box construction (for LiFePO4s)*



> Bob Rice wrote:
> >
> >
> >> Roger Heuckeroth wrote:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Sheet metal battery box construction (for LiFePO4s)*



> On 8 Jun 2009 at 10:54, Roger Heuckeroth wrote:
> 
> > npainted 60XX aluminum with 304/316 SS fasteners. ... have not had
> > one problem with corrosion
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Sheet metal battery box construction (for LiFePO4s)*



> Rob Trahms wrote:
> > Hi all -
> > Concerning the eventual move to LiFePO4 batteries in my current EV
> > conversion (a VW cabby having 16 6V floodies), I am considering a form
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Sheet metal battery box construction (for LiFePO4s)*



> EVDL Administrator wrote:
> 
> > On 8 Jun 2009 at 10:54, Roger Heuckeroth wrote:
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Sheet metal battery box construction (for LiFePO4s)*

True - non-conductive is always a plus, and I do like the ElectroAuto poly
box for the rear pack.
Any ideas where one would order custom polypropylene boxes?
Rob





> Rick Beebe wrote:
> >
> > Rob Trahms wrote:
> >> Hi all -
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Sheet metal battery box construction (for LiFePO4s)*

I know that Kyle Dansie in Salt Lake City http://www.evalbum.com/2058 has
started making and selling them specifically for battery enclosures.
Contact him.

- Peter Flipsen Jr



> Rob Trahms <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> > True - non-conductive is always a plus, and I do like the ElectroAuto poly
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Sheet metal battery box construction (for LiFePO4s)*

Try usplastic.com
I don't think they do custom stuff but they have all sorts of tanks and containers you may be able to adapt. I used them for a both a water injection tank and a 1250 gallon rain water collection tank.

Stub
Sent from my Verizon Wireless BlackBerry

-----Original Message-----
From: Rob Trahms <[email protected]>

Date: Tue, 9 Jun 2009 17:57:05 
To: <[email protected]>
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Sheet metal battery box construction (for LiFePO4s)



True - non-conductive is always a plus, and I do like the ElectroAuto poly
box for the rear pack.
Any ideas where one would order custom polypropylene boxes?
Rob





> Rick Beebe wrote:
> >
> > Rob Trahms wrote:
> >> Hi all -
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Sheet metal battery box construction (for LiFePO4s)*

If you're near a large town there's probably a local plastics place that 
can fabricate polypropylene (PP) boxes for you. The two I had made weren't 
cheap ($426 for an 8 battery box and a 3 battery box), and I had to drive 
2 hours to pick them up 

Even locally (population 26,000) there was a shop that would sell me 1/4" 
thick ABS and polyethylene (PE) sheets.

DIY boxes from ABS are easy to make. Cut the sheets with a table saw, 
circular saw, reciprocating saw, etc. Smear some of that wonderful 
smelling black goo on each side and clamp them together. Rub more goo into 
the joints to make them stronger. Fill holes and scratches by making thick 
"sludge" from ABS glue (solvent) and ABS shavings.

The 1/4" sheets I got were smooth on one side and had a dashboard-like 
texture on the other. If you heat the smooth side with a heat gun it will 
develop a remarkably similar texture  Leftover pieces can be heated and 
bent into mounting brackets, etc.

You can even weld plumbing ABS and PVC parts to your boxes. If using PVC, 
make sure you use the special ABS/PVC solvent.

-Adrian



> Rob Trahms wrote:
> 
> >
> > True - non-conductive is always a plus, and I do like the ElectroAuto
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Sheet metal battery box construction (for LiFePO4s)*

Rob,

Where are you located? I could help you out with this. My company 
does plastic bending and welding all the time. PE, PP, ABS, PVC, etc. 
are no problem. I'm in NY, so if your far away the shipping cost 
could add up, though.

Roger



> Rob Trahms wrote:
> 
> >
> > True - non-conductive is always a plus, and I do like the
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Sheet metal battery box construction (for LiFePO4s)*

We use one of these instead to bend the sheets to right angles:

https://www.Abbeon.com/store/item.cfm?code=1243

Then we weld the rest with one of these

http://www.Abbeon.com/store/item.cfm?code=1046

They come out much stronger than the DIY ones like described below.



> Adrian DeLeon wrote:
> 
> > If you're near a large town there's probably a local plastics place
> > that
> ...


----------

